# Just bought a ‘93 MR2 Turbo



## wood4heat (Aug 9, 2019)

On a whim! I had an ‘89 for years but my needs changed and it was replaced with a Subaru Outback. (Great car by the way!) Anyway I’m looking through our internal classifieds at work and here is this 93 turbo with 45,000 original miles!!! Turns out it belonged to the posters mother’s (no kidding) who has MS and drove it very little but loved it too much to part with it. It was garage kept and immaculate so I jumped at the chance to buy it. Having soooo much fun with this thing! 
“If you have the means I highly recommend picking one up!” Ferris Beuler


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 9, 2019)

Very Nice. My son had an Audi TT and I had to fall out of it. Enjoy, is that your sailboat in background?


----------



## wood4heat (Aug 9, 2019)

Duce said:


> Enjoy, is that your sailboat in background?



Thanks! No, last weekend my wife and I spent a day in the Columbia River Gorge. That was one of the places we stopped.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow a mister mister. I have not seen one around here in a long time. Toyota did not make too many of them. They do have a cult like following and were rumored to be excellent little cars. You do forget just how long ago 1993 was. Styling is just a little too much Magnum PI for me. I did actually like the later convertibles but they were poor sellers. Rumors have it that Yota might reintroduce the naturally aspirated MR2 in 2020 as an mx-5 killer. I am still waiting for honda to bring back the 2000s. Nice ride. Enjoy.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Aug 26, 2019)

I bet that car is still worth 15-20k to someone. Very nice example. Love the color.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 29, 2019)

I would say 5 to 7$k on a good day. 1993 was a long time ago and roadsters have improved dramatically in comfort, safety and handing over the years. For 15-20$K you can easily buy a very nice used Boxster or Honda 2000.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 29, 2019)

2002 $7800 The oldest one I found for sale.

 Al


----------



## Corbet (Sep 3, 2019)

What a great find. Would love to own that car.


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 3, 2019)

CentaurG2 said:


> I would say 5 to 7$k on a good day. 1993 was a long time ago and roadsters have improved dramatically in comfort, safety and handing over the years. For 15-20$K you can easily buy a very nice used Boxster or Honda 2000.





alleyyooper said:


> 2002 $7800 The oldest one I found for sale.
> 
> Al



And not even close to the same car. Kinda like comparing a low mile ‘69 Chevy Malibu SS with a 1983 Malibu.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Sep 3, 2019)

Yup. A T-top will never even come close to a true drop top convertible. Not much going on in 1993, if you are in to collectables. Biggy’s were the pizza box mx-5 Miata (a true classic regardless of the year). The infamous dodge viper, the real am hummer and the suicide rig known as the Mazda MX-7, twin turbo with the Wankel rotary.







https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...3c20a95b37f337ad73e12040e1ab469c&action=click


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry I blew up. This is what looks like a nice, clean, well kept semi-rare car, in a desirable, rare color, and I'm jealous. Never have been able to afford a real fun car.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Don’t give up. You will get something you can fit into and have fun booting around in. Yota made the MR2 for many years. I think production ran from 1984 to 2007. I don’t know why but they were never that popular of a car. I guess the Supra really kept sales down or the lack of storage space kept buyers away.

Cool cars. I would love to thrash one around a track a few times but I only saw one MR2 this year turning into a Taco Bell. It was a newer Spyder. I have not seen one at a car show in a long time.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2019)

Sad to say I sold the MR2. Well, not too sad, got almost $16,000 2 months after buying it for $7,500. Rolled the profit into this:









It’s got a Baja spec aftermarket cage, sand and dirt tires, Graves exhaust with a flashed ecm, and rugged radio for communication. Gonna get back to racing but in an old man capacity. They run a short course series not far from home and a 100 mile desert race in the high desert of Oregon! Almost 20 years after my last MX race I can’t wait to race again!!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 19, 2019)

At $16K, its two bad you did not have two to sell. I cant believe someone would part with that amount of money. Mr2s were great track cars but with that mid mount engine they were said to be a real hand full especially on a slick road.

Not into off-roading. No land left around here to do it. Eyeballing a 2020 Civic type R if the eliminate the awful rear fin and add honda sensing. Wait and see for now.



https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a27243856/honda-civic-type-r-2020-spied/


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2019)

CentaurG2 said:


> At $16K, its two bad you did not have two to sell. I cant believe someone would part with that amount of money. Mr2s were great track cars but with that mid mount engine they were said to be a real hand full especially on a slick road.
> 
> Not into off-roading. No land left around here to do it. Eyeballing a 2020 Civic type R if the eliminate the awful rear fin and add honda sensing. Wait and see for now.
> 
> ...



I didn’t HAVE to sell it. I put it on CL for $16,500 just on the chance somebody wanted it that bad. I really enjoyed it but figured anything more than about $12,000 and I would rather have the $$$. A week after I listed it I had several people interested but this guy in CA was ready to buy it sight unseen. I sent him about 30 detailed pics and he flew in and drove it home. 

I thought it handled great if you knew what to expect from it. If you went into a turn and jumped on the gas it would kick the back end out when the turbo spooled up. If you went into the turn at high rpms and making boost you could actually accelerate through the corner pretty hard and it stayed planted. 

The truth of it is I bought it because it was such a good deal. It is a really fun car but racing the YXZ will give me more pleasure.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Lets go for a spin. The dreaded snap oversteer at 3:00.


----------

